# hyperlink a cell in a table



## elang (Aug 28, 2000)

I am trying to get an entire cell to hyperlink to another web page. I want the user to be able to click anywhere within the cell to hyperlink. I've seen other web sites do it, but I can't figure out how. Can anyone help me?

thanks


----------



## Cozz (Jul 10, 2001)

Have you tried using a transparant gif, the same size as the table cell and making that the active link? Try looking at the source code of the sites you have seen as well, if this suggestion isn't an option.


----------



## COBOLdinosaur (Sep 9, 2001)

Doing it in IE is easy:

[TD] content[/TD]

If you want the text in the cell to look lik a link you need to style it and you can do hover by using mouse events.

If you need it to work in Netscrap, post the link to the page where you saw it, and I'll see what the code is doing, but it is not an easy effect in Netscrap.


----------



## COBOLdinosaur (Sep 9, 2001)

That was strange. Let me try posting it again.

doing it in IE is easy

If you want the text in the cell to look lik a link you need to style it and you can do hover by using mouse events. 

If you need it to work in Netscrap, post the link to the page where you saw it, and I'll see what the code is doing, but it is not an easy effect in Netscrap.


----------

